# My favorite topic other than horses...MUSIC!!!!



## Samantha_4arabs (Mar 6, 2007)

What are your favorite bands??? I LOVE 30 seconds to Mars, Fall Out Boy, 3 Days Grace, My Chemical Romance, HelloGoodbye, Papa Roach, Bullet for My Valentine, The Bedheads, The Red JumpSuit Apparatus, Panic!At the Disco, Skillet, Flyleaf, Billy Talent, and all of that jazz, well not jazz, but rock!!! HOw bout' u guys???


----------



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

SYSTEM OF A DOWN....and others 

-Tool
-Slipknot
-Pantera
-Black Sabbath
-Sublime
-Dragonforce
-Pink Floyd
-Metallica
-Green Day
-The Misfits
-Rage Against the Machine
-Red Hot Chili Peppers
-Nirvana

And many others but I don't feel like typing.


----------



## Samantha_4arabs (Mar 6, 2007)

wow! finally, somebody who likes rock, and horses! all of my horsey friends like gwen stefani and beyonce and all them! I also like (just remembering) Slipknot, Green Day, Disturbed, Breaking Benjamin and Hawthorne Heights! I also like some songs by Def Leapard. My absolute favorite songs are The Kill by 30Seconds to Mars, Pain and Animal I have Become by 3 Days Grace, Try Honesty by Billy Talent, Helena and Welcome to the Black Parade by My Chemical Romance, Diary of Jane by Breaking Benjamin AND 10 thousand fists and Down with the sickness by Disturbed! I have a lot of Favorites! :twisted:


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

gwen wow thats weird
my friends last name is the same as hers


----------



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool, I like Disturbed too! :twisted:


----------



## Samantha_4arabs (Mar 6, 2007)

aweswome......i also like, Skillet and Flyleaf....have u ever heard of them???cThey are christian, but still good rock...they play them on our 95.7 rock station :twisted:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

My friend went to see Flyleaf a bit ago. 

Can you download music to your computer?
If so, download Between the Buried and Me (That's the name of the band.) And the album name is Silent Circus. 
I think you'll have a new perception on 'metal' music. :wink: 

One of my favorite bands, too, by the way.


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

Do any of you like Tim McGraw?
I love his song my little girl! It makes me sad though if you have seen the movie Flicka the song makes the story move along but makes you cry!  
-wyomingflicka


----------



## Samantha_4arabs (Mar 6, 2007)

NO! He is SSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOO Country!!!! I am 210% against country! Sorry, but I am just expressing my opinion, and I can't STAND the movie Flicka!!!!! :evil: I actually don't like horse movies too much, I just like to ride! :twisted:


----------



## Samantha_4arabs (Mar 6, 2007)

oh, and kristy: No, I can't  we have Dial up, so it doesn't work! I can't buy the cd either cuz i'm only allowed to listen to christian music! :evil:


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

OH WELL!
I think people need to say what they think and I don't like country at all I just like the song and any way Flicka is a good movie Black Beauty is so much better. By the way I like Jazz and Rock and Pop. What about you.


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Sarah loves jpop, rock, indie music, and anything asian.  Favorite american artists are 30 seconds to mars, Imogen Heap, Arcade Fire, The Beatles, Radiohead, Beck, Kanye West, The Pixies, Smashing Pumpkins, Earth Wind and Fire, Coldplay...ok so I have a million. thats just my american music. :wink:


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

I like country SORRY!  
Have any of you heard of Becki Ryan or Chantal Kreviazuk or Holly Williams or Tim McGraw or Aly and A.J. or the group Everlife?
Well its nice to know that people like things like music and horses!
I like Jazz and I play the trumpet
- wyomingflicka


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I like country all right. It's definately not my choice genre but I like it. Rascal Flatts, Johnny Cash, Carrie Underwood, Trace Adkins, Lone Star. I'm not a full country girl but it's all good. 8)


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

Carrie Underwood!!!!!! Raaascal Flatts!!!!!
You should had never talked!


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

SYSTEM OF A DOWN....and others

-Tool
-Slipknot
-Pantera
-Black Sabbath
-Sublime
-Dragonforce
-Pink Floyd
-Metallica
-Green Day
-The Misfits
-Rage Against the Machine
-Red Hot Chili Peppers
-Nirvana

And many others but I don't feel like typing. 

love me rock!


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah same, im a rock person! live on the rock music! x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

i am gunna sound like a chav now but i luv DJ rankin and DJ cammy!

but I am also in luv with P!ATD!

-----

BRENDON URIE!!!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Bands i like!

My Chemical Romance <333
Aiden <333333 
Panic! AT the Disco
Three Days Grace
Fall Out Boy
Flyleaf
Poison
Eighteen Visions
Marilyn Manson
Kill Hannah
Avril Lavigne
30 Seconds to Mars
AFI
The Academy Is...
Hawthorne Heights

basically all rock is wat i listen to


----------



## Jamie K (Apr 18, 2007)

Ohhh, I love music! My favorites are metal in general, rock, nu rock...

Some bands are:
Metallica
Godsmack
Tool
Mushroomhead
Pantera (Dimebag was awesome, RIP)
Rob Zombie (White Zombie)
Black Sabbath
Ozzy
Disturbed
Mudvayne
NIN
System of a Down

And I could go on and on, but there is a rough line up!

Rock on!!


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

ok since music is one of my top five loves in the world, i decided to post. but i will probably get bashed, but since i'm old, don't hit me too hard.

here are just a few groups/people that i enjoy listening to: (very wide range of music loves - but hate jazz and most rap)

Elvis Presley (not Costello)
Alabama
Dolly Parton
Alice Cooper
Ozzie
Carmen
Sandi Patti
Dr. John
Robert Johnson
Def Leppard
Poison
Martina McBride (she's from my father-in-laws home town)
Rod Stewart
Eric Clapton
BB King
50-60's music
Disco
Sugar Hill Gang

ok thats enough, you get the picture, that i like a variety


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Samantha_4arabs said:


> oh, and kristy: No, I can't  we have Dial up, so it doesn't work! I can't buy the cd either cuz i'm only allowed to listen to christian music! :evil:


I feel sorry for you! I really hate it when parents try and control you completely.. i mean .. there just NOT allowed to control the music you like! Its not right! 

I love rock and everything .. and my parents couldnt care less! 

No offence to you samantha, i just feel this about all parents like that! x


----------



## Show_Queen (May 14, 2007)

*all of my favies*

dude those are all of my favorite bands. i love rock! ya its sweeto seeing people who love horses and rock. yaaaaa...... so yeah gotta go rideee..


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

FINALLY!!!! Horsie people who like good music.

Heres my list:
Buckcherry
Saliva
Drowning Pool
Sublime
Fear Before The March of Flames
Showbread
Nirvana
Atreyu
AFI
Against me!
The Exies
Ect.


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

StealingSociety said:


> SYSTEM OF A DOWN....and others
> 
> -Tool
> -Slipknot
> ...



yeah System of a Down rocks


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

I like music from artists yoy may never ever heard of, but they are famous here in the Netherlands:

- Frans Bauer
- Marianne Weber
- K3
- Queen (you know, Freddie Mercury!)
- Tess GaerthÃ©
- Amazing Stroopwafels (Told ya!  )

And...... sorry guys...... a >HUGE< countryfan!


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

rihanna haha i love that song umbrella


----------

